

Ask HN: Would you pay for this? - cousin_it

So, I've been doing this anti-procrastination experiment with a friend over the last few months, and I'm wondering whether it would work as a product.<p>When I'm working I have a VNC viewer showing my friend's desktop, and likewise he can see mine. I check it out from time to time, and if he's browsing the web or watching movies, I send him a message in gtalk asking to stop. This simple method has been close to 100% effective in stopping us both from procrastinating, over the last few months, because it works on social pressure that humans understand well.<p>I'm thinking of turning this into a product somehow. Perhaps allow multiple people who wish to avoid procrastination to be "watched" by few human operators, and charging a monthly subscription for it.<p>Is there a market for this? At which price point?
======
jeffmould
I would not allow some random stranger to be able to remotely view my desktop
at any time just to see if I am "procrastinating". What happens if I jump over
to view my bank account or am sending a personal email? If I have to block
them every time I want to do something that is personal the tool is useless at
that point, because now I can block them when I want to procrastinate.

For it to work properly both parties really need to be in sync and want each
other to stop the other from procrastinating. But even then there is a privacy
issue that can be difficult to overcome. In my opinion I don't see much of a
market for this.

~~~
calebmpeterson
Re: privacy - I don't like the idea either.

Re: the social accountability mechanism - good idea.

I don't see much of a market for this either. Definately use it if it works
for you and your friend/collegue.

------
Jun8
I like the watching over you idea a lot. I've tried various methods to cut
back on my web surfing at work (modify hosts file, noprocratinate setting on
HN, etc.), none worked, since in all cases I reverted.

However, it absolutely _cannot_ be done by watching my desktop, you've got to
think of a more innovative way around this problem. Maybe just monitor my
ports, etc.

Also, the reinforcement should not be in a freaky way (e.g. the movie _The
Game_ ). Sending messages is OK, but there could also be a site where the
aliases of best and worst are displayed and people can track their progress,
like a version of Nike's running site. I would pay marginally for such a
service, ~$2-3/month.

------
simplify
I like the idea, but instead of watching desktops, why don't you try
monitoring web activity instead? At least for me, procrastinating means
browsing the web.

For privacy concerns, you could open source the monitoring tool, but still
charge for the service. With the log data you mine, you could generate
productivity reports and the like.

------
petervandijck
Though one. I think it would only work if it's voluntary, and if the people
who watch you are your friends/colleagues. The other (evil) path it can take
is become a kind of "watch your employee" thing.

------
mootothemax
I don't like it, and don't think it'll work. Judging by my past results on
this, I'd suggest that means there's a market and that you'll do well - give
it a try :)

------
vrobancho
I can see it working with friends or study group. Not sure if a monthly
subscription would work, maybe a single charge per use?

------
bobf
Odesk does this to allow "bosses" to monitor freelancers.

